# Innenlager Rocky Mountain Vertex



## Bukem (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wo finde ich denn im Netz eine Art Datenblatt zum Vertex 70 Rahmen, im speziellen bräuchte ich die Maße des Innenlagers. Danke und Gruß, Bukem


----------

